# Green river guide service suggestions



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I’m considering surprising my son with a trip for high school graduation. I know they’re a lot of options out there. Looking to see if any fellow UWN members have any suggestions. This will be his first time out of a drift boat and fly fishing. I’ve done it a couple of times but want to make sure he gets the best experience for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Old Moes!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if Charlie Card is still with Spinnerfall but he is one of the best guides on the river, he really knows his stuff.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Western Rivers Fly Fisher.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Flaming Gorge Resort, Trout Creek Flies, Spinner Fall, Western Rivers, some others…all have reputable guides. You wouldn’t go wrong if you went with Colby Crossland at Spinner Fall.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

Used to work out there and most services are great to work with. All previous suggestions are great and would also recommend Brenton Kuhn from Old Moe. great guy with good knowledge for any skill level


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'm not sure if Charlie Card is still with Spinnerfall but he is one of the best guides on the river, he really knows his stuff.


Yep, Charlie is awesome!! He's been floating that river since he was a kid.


----------

